# Diagrams of Rabbit Structure



## Buck Jones (May 12, 2004)

For your information. I've made hardcopies for my loose leaf binder. Clear, colorful labeled linedrawings that print well. There are eight differentdiagrams. Scroll to bottom to access at :http://www.fofweb.com/Subscription/Science/Science-Detail.asp?SID=1&amp;iPin=A0852&amp;Rec_Title=Animal+Anatomy&amp;iToc=Mammals

Buck


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 12, 2004)

Wow Buck, that is so cool! I've never seen a rabbit skeleton before! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carolyn (May 12, 2004)

Thanks, Buck!

-Carolyn


----------



## batbunny (May 12, 2004)

*rubs chin...*verrry interesting.


----------



## CFrench (May 12, 2004)

Thank you I will pass this on to the 4-H kids.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 13, 2004)

Thank you Buck.

I hope you don't mind but I liked you binder idea so much,I've started my own. These diagrams will be included. I can't wait toshow them to my son in the morning.

Tina


----------



## Buck Jones (May 13, 2004)

One of the major attributes about participating inthe Forum, learn "stuff" that is of use toyourself. Of course, I am more than happy that you will beforming your own binder of rabbit information. Web sitesdon't always remain forever. Hard copies of valuableinformation will insure that you don't lose access to it.

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 13, 2004)

As an aside, thanks to your good advice, Buck,I've started a "Sherman" book with all of his adoption info, medicalhistory, likes/dislikes, some photos, etc., all of which may come inhandy some day. 

You're the best, Buck! We learn something new from you every day.


----------



## Buck Jones (May 13, 2004)

Cool! The photos and preferences areitems I hadn't thought about including in my "records"binder. As you coined, "We learn something new from youeveryday. "

It comes from your direction, as well, I assure you!

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (May 13, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> Cool! The photos and preferences are items Ihadn't thought about including in my "records" binder. As youcoined, "We learn something new from you everyday. "
> 
> It comes from your direction, as well, I assure you!
> 
> Buck




Couldn't agree with you more, Buck, about learning from Bunnymommy and the othersas well. 

It's easy to see from the diagram how easy it is for a rabbit to breakits back or any bone for that matter. They're sothin. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (May 13, 2004)

Yes, and be sure to access the rest of thediagrams by linking on to them at the bottom left of the skeletondiagram page. They are every bit as informative in their ownways.

Buck


----------



## naturestee (Jul 18, 2005)

*bump*

Zee gave me this link for my bunny binder. Buck is so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This makes me wish I had been able to afford my Mammology textbook back in college. LOL!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 5, 2005)

*Bump* for Varna.


----------

